
Why the Tesla boom could actually be very good news for the electric grid - state_machine
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2016/06/15/why-teslas-and-other-electric-vehicles-could-actually-be-very-good-news-for-the-grid/
======
creshal
> There are still only a little more than 400,000 electric vehicles on the
> road in the United States, or just 0.16 percent of all cars. But predicted
> growth rates could have them at more than one-third of new car sales
> globally by 2040 […]

What percentage of the total vehicles is 33% of the yearly new sales?

